# Akron, Ohio. show and swap  March 2nd!



## spook1s (Feb 21, 2013)

antique&classic bicycle&motorbike show&swap meet 8th annual sat. march 2 2013 nativity church hall 2499 killian rd akron ohio corner killian&myersville roads open to public9:00am to1:00pm no admission charge vendor set up 8:00am $5.00 per 10x10 space w/table no friday night set up all whizzer;monark;marman;jack&heinz;simplex and out of production motorbikes and classic bicycles welcome (no judging) for more info call bob hirschfelt 330-699 9798 ron ashley 330 899 9447 or dan schwaberow 330-699-4517 

Hey everybody!  Wanted to give this one a better thread title so people would know when and where!!

If you see anything in any of my ads, Let me know and I can deliver it to the show for you!! 

I have a lot of stuff I would trade right now!  Looking to trade a bunch for 1 nice Pre-War men's!


----------



## spook1s (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody going to this show?  Anybody bringing anything to sell??

I would like to trade a truckload of misc. stuff for a couple nice Pre war mens that I could display inside my home.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 26, 2013)

I plan on heading up there and checking it out, was there last year nice swap meet, Hope to see you there.

-Sam


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 26, 2013)

*Akron show*

Just got a space. No pre war stuff. Just bringing 2 bikes this time. 1959 Schwinn Traveler and a 1963 Schwinn Hollywood 24".
And, my list of wants!!


----------



## spook1s (Feb 27, 2013)

What are you guys looking for?  

Do you guys collect anything else besides bikes?  I have tons of stuff to sell!  I just don't want to bring items if they don't have a buyer.  I'd like to respect the bicycle and motorbike only idea. 

I collect antique rubber duckies, stained glass lighting, antique piggy banks, signed antique landscape/tree paintings, vintage VW stuff, and bikes!!  I have collected many other things in the past but I've decided to narrow my hobbies down a little.   I have lots of stuff I'm willing to sell or maybe trade!   You name it, I might have some!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 27, 2013)

OK. After old beer cans. Mainly pre 1950 stuff. Cone top and flat tops. Northeast Ohio has some great cans.
As you know, condition is everything..

Went ahead and got a table. Cleaning out this morning and found a few 70's era racks. Both front and rear. Probably from projects that I had at one time.


----------



## spook1s (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry... No beer cans.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 27, 2013)

For those that are going I'm looking for a seat for my X-53 doesn't need to be perfect.

-Sam


----------



## spook1s (Feb 28, 2013)

Anybody else coming to the show?


----------



## jdbryant (Feb 28, 2013)

*Akron Show*

Im in the market for a prewar Schwinn Motorbike. Prefer original paint, let me know what you have. I will be at the Akron show with a few original Schwinns and a prewar Elgin.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 1, 2013)

One more day!!!  

I want to take this time to let people know that I will be bringing several girl's frames including a early 50's CWC, A chrome spaceliner, and a 60's Schwinn with horn tank. Also bringing a couple girl's complete bikes. A late 50's Monark Firestone Speed Chief, and an early post war 24" CWC Roadmaster,  I also have a 26" boy's Schwinn Corvette project, A green Schwinn Twinn without wheels, a Brown Columbia Twosome rider,...   Newer stuff would be a couple older 10 speed road bikes 1 has a shimano rear disc brake, a Univega Rover boy's bike and a newer Murray girl's mountain bike.
All the newer stuff I'm going to let go CHEAP.. Good for ratrod builders who like to chop up bikes and make wild stuff! Girl's frames CHEAP...

I'm also bringing some misc. parts and such for folks to look through and some other misc. interesting collectible "smalls".  I wanted to bring more but my trailer lights quit working on me and I'm not in the mood to crawl around in the mud!

I'm interested in cash, trade, cash/partial trade, barter, whatever!!  Let's make some deals!!

Really looking to sell it all. Bring your truck!!  

Interested in trading for very nice quality pre-war display bikes for inside my home. If you are interested in taking on several projects, let's trade! How about a 3 for 1 deal!


----------

